
Luarocks.org Security Incident March 2019 - aquova
https://luarocks.org/security-incident-march-2019
======
ams6110
Seems to follow a familiar pattern: non cryptographic random number function
and a predictable seeding mechanism used to generate authentication tokens.

------
Artemis2
Very serious handling of the issue!

~~~
nieve
That's the clearest, most concrete, and most useful response to discovering a
vunlnerability in a dev infrastructure site I've ever seen.

